# Has anyone ever done well showing a 50% boer doe



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm wanting to show my doeling from last October. She is registered at 50% NOA.....If they are going to look at papers instead of quality, I don't want to bother. But personally, I think she is pretty great and would like to give her a try.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Go for it!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't think percentage should matter, a nice goat is a nice goat. I've seen plenty of fullbloods that look more like commercial and commercial that look like they are fullblood. Just check with the show you are wanting to take her to and see what kind of papers, if any, you have to have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I seen some really nice percentages showing very well. I'd go for it. :grin:


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great...I think I will!

I started working with her today, trying to lead her around. First time was pretty good since neither one of us knew what we were doing.

When it starts to warm up a bit, I will post some pictures of her to see what everyone thinks about her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Percents show against each other in open shows. They can do very wall and alot of the time I prefer them over fullboods because you can sometimes get more hybrid vigor


----------



## aubbsob (Feb 9, 2014)

They can do pretty well ( personal experience) it jut depends on the idividule goat! Good luck


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I wasn't going to bring Nanette but there was a last minute call for %s to fill the class.
She is a bear in the ring!
During the final line up she tried to bolt and was even standing in the wrong direction with her strong will still moving.
I tried to turn her around & set her back up but that blessed judge just smiled & said "It's OK.":angel:


----------

